# what is it....please



## justallan (Jul 27, 2015)

Okay folks, what is this stuff?
I'm guessing it's in the elm family, but really have no idea.


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 27, 2015)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 27, 2015)




----------



## DKMD (Jul 27, 2015)

Most of the elms around here have alternating leaf patterns, but I suppose there could be varieties that leaf like you've shown.


----------



## DKMD (Jul 27, 2015)

Green ash? Probably not given the serrated lead edge


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 27, 2015)

I'll guess chinese elm...


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 27, 2015)

Or even Hop Hornbeam....


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 27, 2015)

http://canadiantreetours.org/species-pages/Ironwood,_hop-hornbeam.html


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 27, 2015)

Leaves are not the chinese elm around here.


----------



## justallan (Jul 27, 2015)

I looked up Chinese elm and the leaves are staggered on the pics I found.


----------



## justallan (Jul 27, 2015)

I googled Green Ash and we must be real close. We do have some ash around here, so possibly?


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jul 27, 2015)

Hickory? Bitternut perhaps?


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jul 27, 2015)

@Mr. Peet ... calling @Mr. Peet


----------



## justallan (Jul 27, 2015)

We'll @phinds out here in a bit. Aint he the pro at this stuff?


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jul 27, 2015)

justallan said:


> We'll @phinds out here in a bit. Aint he the pro at this stuff?


Apparently not. I think his expertise is in the grain, he usually refers bark and leaf Id's to @Mr. Peet ..but, Paul is definitely a pro at grain and lots of fancy words for wood fibers and crap.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 27, 2015)

justallan said:


> I googled Green Ash and we must be real close. We do have some ash around here, so possibly?



True...green and red ash look similar...


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 27, 2015)

have you cut into it yet?


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 27, 2015)

*ASH TREE IDENTIFICATION GUIDE*
*http://treedoctor.anr.msu.edu/ash/ashtree_id.html

I found this...
*


----------



## phinds (Jul 27, 2015)

I vote that we start a new sub-forum (with Mark as the moderator) called *TREE* identification. I see an email saying something like "what wood is this" and I jump on thinking maybe I can be helpful and then I find it's about one of those damned "tree" things which I have heard (but am not positive about) is where my planks and bowl blanks and so forth come from.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 27, 2015)

One of these days I'll get one right...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## justallan (Jul 27, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> have you cut into it yet?


No, I haven't cut any yet.
I do plan to cut one, just to see of course, along with one of the elm trees just as quick as I get caught up on other things around here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JR Parks (Jul 27, 2015)

The best way to tell ash is by the opposite branching and looking hard in the first picture of the tree you will see some. So my guess is ash.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jul 30, 2015)

Yes, I see a Green ash, _Fraxinus_ pennsylvanica. Sorry Allen, been under the weather with tick issues. The green ash has many phenotypes acclimated to extremes, from Arizona right up in to Alberta.

I think Doc's prognosis was great...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## justallan (Jul 30, 2015)

@Mr. Peet, thank you. Did you get lime disease, Mark? I haven't had it, ut it doesn't sound good for darned sure. Get better, Buddy.


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jul 30, 2015)

Results pending, two week wait for official testing, however follow-up needed in 6 weeks to confirm initial findings base on false positives. Blah blah dee da for now...


----------



## justallan (Jul 30, 2015)

Not good anyhow!


----------

